# Majora's Mask 3D



## pokedude729 (Feb 5, 2015)

What are some of the things that you are looking forward to about it, and changes you wish Nintendo hadn't made?
Personally, I'm excited for the fact that you can change the time to any future hour with the song of double time.
But I'm not too fond of the fact that you can only swim fast as a zora if you're using your electric shield.

Also, IGN gave this a 7.8/10 too much water (temple)
(That is their actual reasoning though)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 5, 2015)

I was kind of surprised by you saying 7.8 until I checked the article and saw that it's an 8.7, which I think the remake is probably going to be more deserving of. 

I'm not really upset with any of the changes they've made. While I kind of wish that they had kept the songs the same as they were in the original, it probably is a good change so that you don't have to wait around for certain events to occur.

I actually like the Great Bay Temple, though. It's probably the only LoZ water temple I've ever liked lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

The changes they made in Majora's Mask 3D IMO honestly benefit the game when it comes to convenience.

The Zora Link's swimming controls are going to take quite a while to get used to, but by then I'll most likely have the Chateau Romani access.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But for real, the Great Bay Temple's the only real problem in the game.

(Seriously, that place can go to hell)


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2015)

so does anyone know what the fishing rewars are


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> so does anyone know what the fishing rewars are



As far as I know, we have no clue.

But only time will tell, since people have review copies and such.


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 5, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> The Zora Link's swimming controls are going to take quite a while to get used to, but by then I'll most likely have the Chateau Romani access.



Most likely. I can't even see where they'd bother to implement that change in the first place, unless-



Spoiler: relevant item locations



They're trying to make it harder to follow the damn seahorse? lol.

And that would suck if you don't have enough on you to get the bottle from the beavers.

I loved that mini-game, never too hard to stay ahead once you got ahead, but it is a little challenging in the last round with the older brother.. and doing it forcibly slower?

Probably gonna need lotsa magic, unless it's actually balanced out. 

Or if they were trying to make it more challenging because it was so easy? :v


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

Spoiler



You can get the Bomber's Notebook very very early than usual.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to everything, especially the puzzles! I'm not a huge LoZ fan as a lot of people are, but I really enjoyed playing OoT as my first LoZ game on the 3DS. I'm hoping this will be a fantastic experience as well.


----------



## estypest (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm also really looking forward to the game, I've not looked up much about it (I'll find out when I play). When I played Majora's Mask I never actually completed it :O I got pretty much there but then my nintendo 64 was tidied away and that was the end of that haha. Look forward to playing it again, so handy on a handheld too. But uuh.. the mask selling man *shudder*


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2015)

I never played the original so don't really know what was changed


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 5, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I never played the original so don't really know what was changed


I had this with OOT and will have it with MM as well. I tried playing MM, but due to the broken state of the GameCube version didn't get very far.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I had this with OOT and will have it with MM as well. I tried playing MM, but due to the broken state of the GameCube version didn't get very far.



Really? The Gamecube version was that broken?

I thought it played fine when I played it on the Collector's Edition.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 5, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Really? The Gamecube version was that broken?
> 
> I thought it played fine when I played it on the Collector's Edition.


The clock glitched and I got a game over within 5 minutes of being in Clock Town. I didn't feel like playing it anymore after that.
At least the other games on the disc were emulated well.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I had this with OOT and will have it with MM as well. I tried playing MM, but due to the broken state of the GameCube version didn't get very far.



I'd never played the original OoT either LOL

I downloaded MM on the Wii eShop but i never played it rip


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 7, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> The clock glitched and I got a game over within 5 minutes of being in Clock Town. I didn't feel like playing it anymore after that.
> At least the other games on the disc were emulated well.



lolol. That's horrible.

I had problems with the Collector's Edition, too. Although not quite that severe. Mine just froze up constantly, even with the rumble turned off. Loading screens were the devil. Going to a new area? rip.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 7, 2015)

Must get enough btb in time for game


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 7, 2015)

I've never played the original because my brother was more into Playstation than Nintendo, and whatever he played I played as a kid as well. I've heard good things about MM though so I'm excited to finally be able to play this one when it comes out. (picking it up with my new XL hnnnnnnng ;w; )


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

SEVEN HOURS.

AHUFGH

HYPE.

I am so over-hyped for this game omfg.

I'll probs end up doing the 3 day/1 cycle challenge.


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 12, 2015)

I wasn't too fond of this one. My friend and I played it but we just didn't like it. I do love the moon thou!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 12, 2015)

I've played a ROM version of the original game, but I got too frustrated with the clock system and gave up. It was just difficult for me to enjoy the game when I knew I was on a time limit, though I will be sure to give this version a shot.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 12, 2015)

Got an email earlier today saying my preorder has shipped. I'm excited for the remake, it's one of my favorite games


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 13, 2015)

So my mom sent me a message this morning telling me that there was a package under my parents' name for me. I didn't know what to expect from the package.

They actually went and ordered the Majora's Mask limited edition New 3DS for me. It's beautiful, feels really good, and I'm really happy to have gotten such a great-looking system.
The only downside is that I can't do anything with it yet, as I have to wait until I can get a 32GB microSD. I think I'll also put a clear case on it.

But that was a really pleasant surprise. Sometimes parents are the best.


----------



## Cress (Feb 13, 2015)

When I went on Bell Tree, I actually got scared. Didn't expect to see that moon here.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 13, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> So my mom sent me a message this morning telling me that there was a package under my parents' name for me. I didn't know what to expect from the package.
> 
> They actually went and ordered the Majora's Mask limited edition New 3DS for me. It's beautiful, feels really good, and I'm really happy to have gotten such a great-looking system.
> The only downside is that I can't do anything with it yet, as I have to wait until I can get a 32GB microSD. I think I'll also put a clear case on it.
> ...



If it's the physical copy then playing it on your new 3ds would be fine.. the game saves on the actual card, not the console.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I've played a ROM version of the original game, but I got too frustrated with the clock system and gave up. It was just difficult for me to enjoy the game when I knew I was on a time limit, though I will be sure to give this version a shot.



If you play the song of time backwards you get twice as long (so that's around 2 and a half hours)  of playtime until you need to rewind the time. Besides, the only things you lose when you rewind the time are all of your collectables (bombs, arrows, deku nuts, rupees etc) and any progression in the storyline gets reset (but you obviously don't need to redo dungeons etc. Once you've beaten a dungeon that's it for that part of the game)


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 13, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> If it's the physical copy then playing it on your new 3ds would be fine.. the game saves on the actual card, not the console.


I know that, but it's the limited edition N3DS. The golden one that has MM3D pre-installed on its microSD. That also means that any save data I create in MM3D will be wiped as soon as I transfer my old system to the N3DS.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 13, 2015)

I never played the original but I used to watch my brothers playing it, so I don't know what to expect ^^;

I just hope I don't NEED to use the new stick thing of the new 3DS because I really don't wanna buy another 3DS.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 13, 2015)

You shouldn't really need it. Nintendo mentioned in their last direct that the c-stick will be used for additional camera control. It isn't really useful as long as Z-targeting is there (and of course it is there, or else it wouldn't be a Zelda title).


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 13, 2015)

I got my game today and Im on my way to the Deku Palace. I cannot help but I find the Dekus the cutest things in the Zelda series! <3


----------



## A-Link (Feb 13, 2015)

lol I would call them anything but cute. A round mouth, a wooden face and red eyes? Seriously XD


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 13, 2015)

I am so happy that Majora's Mask 3D is coming out today!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 13, 2015)

A-Link said:


> lol I would call them anything but cute. A round mouth, a wooden face and red eyes? Seriously XD



Yea, my family member used to make fun of me. When I was small. I use to have a crush on Deku link pppppppppppftttt!  I fellt so embaressed about it as well. haha! I was like 8 years old


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 13, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I got my game today and Im on my way to the Deku Palace. I cannot help but I find the Gorons the cutest things in the Zelda series! <3



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 13, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Fixed it for ya



PPPPPPPPFT yes thank you!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 13, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> PPPPPPPPFT yes thank you!



Wait dekus are the ones that live in pineapples like homes right? Sort of new to the Zelda games so am a nub


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 13, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wait dekus are the ones that live in pineapples like homes right? Sort of new to the Zelda games so am a nub



 Some sort of plant yeah


Spoiler


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 13, 2015)

My copy should be delivered in a few days. I'm so hyped since I never played this Zelda game before.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/2vu62v/unexpected_complication_with_majoras_mask_remake/

its beautiful


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 14, 2015)

I was going to buy the game but my sister took my money and bought a furby ;-;


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 14, 2015)

What the ****. Make her take it back of tell your parents >_>


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2015)

furbies still exist?

this is news to me


----------



## Flop (Feb 14, 2015)

This game is amazing.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 14, 2015)

Never played Majora's Mask before, played most of the Zelda games though xD Btw how do you reverse time? I've never really liked games on a timer, I feel pressured > o <


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 14, 2015)

I've never played any Zelda games before. Would you guys recommend me start with this one or another Zelda game????


----------



## Iris Mist (Feb 14, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> My copy should be delivered in a few days. I'm so hyped since I never played this Zelda game before.



Same here. I pre-ordered from Amazon on Wednesday when I noticed a tiny bit of a discount ($2 is better than nothing). Should get it by the middle of next week,



LambdaDelta said:


> furbies still exist?
> 
> this is news to me



For some reason, they do still exist, I got one for my daughter 2 years ago.


----------



## Flop (Feb 14, 2015)

Lita_Chan said:


> Never played Majora's Mask before, played most of the Zelda games though xD Btw how do you reverse time? I've never really liked games on a timer, I feel pressured > o <


Play Song of Time backwards  (R+L+Y)


----------



## Aizu (Feb 14, 2015)

Flop said:


> Play Song of Time backwards  (R+L+Y)



Thank you ^ ^


----------



## kassie (Feb 14, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I've never played any Zelda games before. Would you guys recommend me start with this one or another Zelda game????



I'd recommend The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

One of my favorites.

- - - - - - -

This will be my first time playing MM and I'm excited! Just have to wait until Tuesday, sigh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 14, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I've never played any Zelda games before. Would you guys recommend me start with this one or another Zelda game????



Probably start with Ocarina of Time. It's more of a beginner friendly game than Majora's Mask. But if you'd rather take on the challenge, then go for it.


----------



## puppy (Feb 14, 2015)

i just bought this game. i watched a playthrough of the old version on youtube and it was so cool.
too bad i cant play it until later ):


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 14, 2015)

I just got it because my mom got it for me for Valentine's, but omg it's so much fun already. This is my first playthrough and I'm already nervous. The timer is making me so afraid LOL


----------



## Aizu (Feb 14, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> The timer is making me so afraid LOL



Haha same, that's why I wanted to know how to reverse time before I started xD


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 14, 2015)

Lita_Chan said:


> Haha same, that's why I wanted to know how to reverse time before I started xD



I pulled up a guide to reference. I danced with a scarecrow the second day and it put me so far behind or so I thought, that I was literally panicking LOL

But luckily it all worked out and I still made it to the next part. x'D


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 14, 2015)

Flop said:


> Play Song of Time backwards  (R+L+Y)



but that slows the passage of time.. it doesn't rewind time.
the only possible way you can rewind time is to play the song of time


----------



## CR33P (Feb 14, 2015)

i'm not sure if i'll get it yet, i'm a huge fan of zelda but i'm just not feeling it
plus i have way too many games on my mind, super smash wii u, super mario 3d world, mk8 dlc, fantasy life, fire emblem awakening, zelda u, and xenoblade x.. i think i also have some other 3ds games on my mind


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm so excited. I never go to experience the original, so this will be my very first time playing this.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 14, 2015)

I was playing through the first cycle yesterday while talking to a friend who was very acquainted with the N64 of MM. I couldn't find one of the kids during hide-and-seek so decided I'd ask him. None of the locations he gave me were what I needed. It's one of the small changes they've made.
Then he looked up changes in the 3DS version and started getting mad. The only changes that sounded annoying to me are that apparently you have to turn on the shield as Zora Link in order to swim fast, and ice arrows can't be used to create platforms anymore.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I was playing through the first cycle yesterday while talking to a friend who was very acquainted with the N64 of MM. I couldn't find one of the kids during hide-and-seek so decided I'd ask him. None of the locations he gave me were what I needed. It's one of the small changes they've made.
> Then he looked up changes in the 3DS version and started getting mad. The only changes that sounded annoying to me are that apparently you have to turn on the shield as Zora Link in order to swim fast, and ice arrows can't be used to create platforms anymore.



Ice arrows can't make platforms? Odd, I thought that was one of the solutions to some puzzles in the Great Bay Temple.

The swim fast/shield thing is annoying since my R button is jammed on my 3DS.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 15, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Ice arrows can't make platforms? Odd, I thought that was one of the solutions to some puzzles in the Great Bay Temple.
> 
> The swim fast/shield thing is annoying since my R button is jammed on my 3DS.


Clean it up with a pressurized air can. You can find those in a computer store (they're usually sold to clean keyboards). It worked for my 3DS.


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 15, 2015)

Is this game worth the purchase?


----------



## A-Link (Feb 15, 2015)

If you've never played the game before, then you have to. If you have played it before, but it was a long time ago, then you should. If you've played the Nintendo 64 version, and it was recently, then it depends on how much $$$ you have to pay for an experience you've had already.


----------



## Toeto (Feb 15, 2015)

I really want it but I have to wait because I don't have the money right now ;( .


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I was playing through the first cycle yesterday while talking to a friend who was very acquainted with the N64 of MM. I couldn't find one of the kids during hide-and-seek so decided I'd ask him. None of the locations he gave me were what I needed. It's one of the small changes they've made.
> Then he looked up changes in the 3DS version and started getting mad. The only changes that sounded annoying to me are that apparently you have to turn on the shield as Zora Link in order to swim fast, and ice arrows can't be used to create platforms anymore.



Yeah, I'm a little put off with some of the changes they've made as well. A couple are definitely necessary for smoother gameplay, but others are much more random and can be annoying for veteran players. 

Also, did anyone else notice that 



Spoiler:  maybe spoilers for first boss fight



Odalwa was different? I haven't played MM in a long time, but I'm 99% sure it was very different, and it makes me wonder how different the others will be as well.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't make it past the snowhead temple ;_;


----------



## JCnator (Feb 15, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, I'm a little put off with some of the changes they've made as well. A couple are definitely necessary for smoother gameplay, but others are much more random and can be annoying for veteran players.
> 
> Also, did anyone else notice that
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  For the first boss fight



From what I've heard, it's no longer possible to completely KO Odalwa as soon as you enter that boss room and rush towards him to attack like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Spoiler:  For the first boss fight
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard, it's no longer possible to completely KO Odalwa as soon as you enter that boss room and rush towards him to attack like there's no tomorrow.





Spoiler



Yeah, I miss that. I also don't remember him having an eye on the back of his head, but it could just be me being forgetful.



Also, I forgot how much I hated Snowhead until I got here. :/ Gonna have to go back on another cycle so I can get the gilded sword.


----------



## nard (Feb 15, 2015)

oop didnt know this thread existed

I got the game two days ago and I'm really enjoying it! I never played the original, so all changes probably won't bother me.

i promised myself to not use a guide for snowhead temple

i regret everything


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2015)

urggg can someone tell me how to get the last key in snowhead?


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 15, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> urggg can someone tell me how to get the last key in snowhead?



I am there too, Ive played the original one a couple times so if I get through it I can help you.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I am there too, Ive played the original one a couple times so if I get through it I can help you.



Cool Thanks, Ign doesn't help me XD


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2015)

A-Link said:


> Clean it up with a pressurized air can. You can find those in a computer store (they're usually sold to clean keyboards). It worked for my 3DS.



how exactly do you aim it in there though? Like, do I have to take the back off?


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 15, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Ice arrows can't make platforms? Odd, I thought that was one of the solutions to some puzzles in the Great Bay Temple.



They can only create platforms in specific places in the water (which are indicated by sparkles) rather than being able to be placed anywhere.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> They can only create platforms in specific places in the water (which are indicated by sparkles) rather than being able to be placed anywhere.



oh okay cool


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 15, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> They can only create platforms in specific places in the water (which are indicated by sparkles) rather than being able to be placed anywhere.


That clears it up then. My friend was already wondering how it would be possible to do the Great Bay without the ability to make platforms.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 15, 2015)

OMFG my game is out for delivery today!! Since when do they deliver on sundays? This is new to me but I'm definitely not gonna complain.
Anyone have some tips for me before I start the game? This is like my 7th or 8th zelda game but I never played it on the N64 nor the gamecube port.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Iris Mist said:


> Same here. I pre-ordered from Amazon on Wednesday when I noticed a tiny bit of a discount ($2 is better than nothing). Should get it by the middle of next week,
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, they do still exist, I got one for my daughter 2 years ago.



Every dollar counts so I would of done the same. I ordered mine on Friday and it's out for delivery today. Mines getting here quick because I did 2 day shipping though. I hate waiting so I always do 2 day shipping.
Did you play MM on the 64 or is this gonna be your first time playing it?


----------



## nard (Feb 15, 2015)

wow im doing better in snowhead temple today

9/15 fairies collected


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

How important are heart pieces and rupees? This is my first time playing the game, and the walktrough I've been using for reference has sections specifically about getting rupees/heart pieces, but I find it a hassle.

Also, I'm outside the deku temple thing, and I'm not sure how to get to the place where I plant the beans.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 15, 2015)

Beardo said:


> How important are heart pieces and rupees? This is my first time playing the game, and the walktrough I've been using for reference has sections specifically about getting rupees/heart pieces, but I find it a hassle.
> 
> [...]



For the heart pieces, whether or not you need them depends on your skill. If you're very confident, there's the 3 hearts challenge that involves avoiding getting Heart Containers as well. In the 3DS version, the Sheikah Stone tracks which Heart Pieces you acquired. Same deal for Rupee Chests.
I believe that the are certain items that you need to purchase in order to complete the game 100%. If you don't feel like roaming around the world just to cash some rupees, you already have some chests that contains a silver rupee that will respawn on every cycle. If you have Bunny Hood, there's even the postman's minigame that will earn you 50 rupees per win.


----------



## Iris Mist (Feb 15, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Every dollar counts so I would of done the same. I ordered mine on Friday and it's out for delivery today. Mines getting here quick because I did 2 day shipping though. I hate waiting so I always do 2 day shipping.



We don't get mail delivery on weekends here, but even if we did, I'd be out of luck, it's a huge blizzard right now and the roads are closed. 

The expected delivery is for Tuesday, which means I should get it tomorrow, as long as the roads are cleared.



> Did you play MM on the 64 or is this gonna be your first time playing it?



I never got a chance to play it on the 64. I did play a bit on the Wii Virtual Console when I still had my Wii, although I didn't really get very far.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> For the heart pieces, whether or not you need them depends on your skill. If you're very confident, there's the 3 hearts challenge that involves avoiding getting Heart Containers as well. In the 3DS version, the Sheikah Stone tracks which Heart Pieces you acquired. Same deal for Rupee Chests.
> I believe that the are certain items that you need to purchase in order to complete the game 100%. If you don't feel like roaming around the world just to cash some rupees, you already have some chests that contains a silver rupee that will respawn on every cycle. If you have Bunny Hood, there's even the postman's minigame that will earn you 50 rupees per win.



I might just end up spamming re-cycle just to get that silver rupee. Woops!


----------



## JJarmon (Feb 15, 2015)

How's the graphics compared to OOT3D?  About the same? I'm excited to pick up my copy in a few months (when I can afford it).


----------



## nard (Feb 15, 2015)

Beat the Snowhead Temple! Finally.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 15, 2015)

I am not good at the deku scrub game on the 2nd day. God knows how I'm going to get through the third.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm really enjoying Majora's Mask so far ^ - ^ I thought I'd get all paranoid about the time though xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 15, 2015)

I just hope there are no temples like the water temple from Ocarina of Time. I spent like 2 hours on that


----------



## Aizu (Feb 15, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I spent like 2 hours on that


2 hours? xD Haha I spent waaay longer on the Water Temple, I didn't use a guide up until the last part where I pretty much gave in = u = 
I've got 7 masks now and haven't even got to the Swamp Part yet ^ ^  Taking it slow but I wanna complete the game fully with all the Pieces of Heart, etc...


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 15, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I just hope there are no temples like the water temple from Ocarina of Time. I spent like 2 hours on that



I don't know whether it's because I'm older and smarter now compared to when I was younger, but is it only me that's finding all of the temples _really_ easy? As of yet I haven't had to spend more than 3 days on each temple (3 in-game days) I completed the entire Water temple in under half a day.

The boss was difficult, though. Mainly because the new swimming in the remake is absolutely terrible compared to the old 64 swimming. 

The beaver race thing was hell


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 15, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I just hope there are no temples like the water temple from Ocarina of Time. I spent like 2 hours on that



there is, but it is way easier than on ocerina of time


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 15, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> there is, but it is way easier than on ocerina of time



noooooooo. Is it the Great Bay one?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm exploring the snowhead temple before actually completing it because I've got time to burn. I found the fire arrow, so that should make it a whole lot easier the second run. The bunny hood is currently my favorite mask so far.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2015)

Beat Snowhead like 10 minutes ago


----------



## A-Link (Feb 16, 2015)

lol, I wouldn't really race through the game if I were in your places. It's a Zelda game with an amazing huge open world to explore, so take your time enjoying it XD.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I'm almost done this game.

7 Heart Pieces to go and I need to tackle Stone Tower next.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JJarmon said:


> How's the graphics compared to OOT3D?  About the same? I'm excited to pick up my copy in a few months (when I can afford it).


The same, just slightly better.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 16, 2015)

I finished the Deku playground games within the same 3 days, thank goodness.


----------



## nard (Feb 16, 2015)

back into pirate's fortress i go

cries


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

A-Link said:


> lol, I wouldn't really race through the game if I were in your places. It's a Zelda game with an amazing huge open world to explore, so take your time enjoying it XD.



.............no it's not lol do you even know what open world means?


----------



## A-Link (Feb 16, 2015)

Define it for me please.


----------



## unravel (Feb 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Great Bay Temple.



You can't spell Ignorant without IGN


Spoiler


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> You can't spell Ignorant without IGN
> 
> 
> Spoiler



hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



A-Link said:


> Define it for me please.



 "Open world" and "free-roaming" suggest the absence of artificial barriers,[4] in contrast to the invisible walls and loading screens that are common in linear level designs.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> "Open world" and "free-roaming" suggest the absence of artificial barriers,[4] in contrast to the invisible walls and loading screens that are common in linear level designs.


Artificial barriers? Invisible walls? 


Spoiler











Google says:




Which applies to Majoora's mask world design.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

A-Link said:


> Artificial barriers? Invisible walls?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



An open world is a type of video game level design where a player can roam freely through a virtual world and is given considerable freedom in choosing how or when to approach objectives.[1] The term free roam is also used, as is sandbox and free-roaming.[2][3] "Open world" and "free-roaming" suggest the absence of artificial barriers,[4] in contrast to the invisible walls and loading screens that are common in linear level designs. Generally open world games still enforce many restrictions in the game environment, either because of absolute technical limitations or in-game limitations (such as locked areas) imposed by a game's linearity.

even though wiki isn't a reliable source, it's right most of the time.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 16, 2015)

Ha! It's interesting how you only posted the most vague part of the answer previously to support yourself. Now lets look at the first sentence in the answer where the word "video game" is specified (because that's what we're discussing after all, isn't it?)

*An open world is a type of video game level design where a player can roam freely through a virtual world and is given considerable freedom in choosing how or when to approach objectives.*
Is there a virtual world you can explore?
Is there freedom in choosing how or when to approach certain objectives? (underlined "when" because no game emphasized on that more than Majora's Mask)


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

A-Link said:


> Ha! It's interesting how you only posted the most vague part of the answer previously to support yourself. Now lets look at the first sentence in the answer where the word "video game" is specified (because that's what we're discussing after all, isn't it?)
> 
> *An open world is a type of video game level design where a player can roam freely through a virtual world and is given considerable freedom in choosing how or when to approach objectives.*
> Is there a virtual world you can explore?
> Is there freedom in choosing how or when to approach certain objectives? (underlined "when" because no game emphasized on that more than Majora's Mask)



cant really call it a discussion when all ive done is pasted a paragraph from wikipedia lol


----------



## A-Link (Feb 16, 2015)

I meant the discussion going on in this thread. But yeah. Zelda in general is meant to be Open World. Just some titles were less Open World than others (Skyward Sword for example).


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

A-Link said:


> I meant the discussion going on in this thread. But yeah. Zelda in general is meant to be Open World. Just some titles were less Open World than others (Skyward Sword for example).









Zelda U on the other hand....


----------



## Cory (Feb 16, 2015)

A-Link said:


> I meant the discussion going on in this thread. But yeah. Zelda in general is meant to be Open World. Just some titles were less Open World than others (Skyward Sword for example).



Are you hating on skyward sword


----------



## A-Link (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh yeah! Looks really amazing. I really hope their next direct would mainly be discussing Zelda Wii U.
Edit: lol no, I love skyward sword. Even though there wasn't much to explore outside Skyloft, it compensated with its combat.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2015)

Guys if you're looking for a good guide for this game (because ign flipping sucks for me) I would recommend  zelda dungeon. http://www.zeldadungeon.net/majoras-mask-walkthrough


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

Huzzah, finished the game 100%.


----------



## Cory (Feb 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Huzzah, finished the game 100%.



we can actually say that this game unlike the last one -_-


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 16, 2015)

I never played the original, but I want to try this one!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 16, 2015)

What am I suppose to do after I get the ocarina back? It let's me travel throughout a few areas but I have no idea what I'm suppose to do next. I left off where I got the fairy mask and I went to the swamp where I found the witch in the mystery woods but I didn't have anything to heal there and ughh I'll stop rambling. >.<


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> What am I suppose to do after I get the ocarina back? It let's me travel throughout a few areas but I have no idea what I'm suppose to do next. I left off where I got the fairy mask and I went to the swamp where I found the witch in the mystery woods but I didn't have anything to heal there and ughh I'll stop rambling. >.<


You need to go to the Southern Swamp and do the Koume/Kotake quest, go to  the Deku palace and learn the Sonata of Awakening, and go to Woodfall to enter the temple.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 16, 2015)

Southern swamp is where you get a song from an owl? If so I got the song. I don't know where woodfall is but I'll try and find it. Thanks!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm about to fight the first boss (the one in the Southern Swamp) Any tips?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 16, 2015)

Collected the Zora eggs with 3 hours to spare. Stressful.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

The Inverted song of time is the most helpful thing EVER.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2015)

Beardo said:


> The Inverted song of time is the most helpful thing EVER.



Tell me about 


Spoiler



It helped so much when I did the alien thing with romani.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 16, 2015)

*trys to advance in Great Bay Temple for 30 minutes*
*RQs and decides to take 1 day break from the game*


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> *trys to advance in Great Bay Temple for 30 minutes*
> *RQs and decides to take 1 day break from the game*



I'm taking a break from pirates fortress with persona q.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 16, 2015)

The "them" part of the game at Romani Ranch was much easier and less stressful than I remember it being. I feel like they may have slowed down the aliens? Either way, no complaints from me. 

I feel kind of wasteful for using another cycle to do side quests, but I always prefer to do the Anju/ Kafei quest on its own, and I'd like to start the Great Bay Temple with all three days, just in case. Too bad I won't be able to do it until after the Great Bay Temple, and I haven't even gotten the Mikau mask yet.


----------



## Maverick215 (Feb 17, 2015)

Public Service Announcement - For those of you who don't know and are stuck, there is a stone located in the clocktower (where the happy mask salesman is) that will show you what to do next if you are stuck.  This has been a lifesaver for me lol.  

Also, I finished the great bay temple today with literally 7 seconds left before the moon crashed.  Talk about stressful -.-'  Oh and that was on a full 3 day cycle with the inverted song of time.  Bump that level, bump zora link, bump that boss, bump those lost fairies.


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 17, 2015)

A very kind person kindly sold me the code! It's downloading now  woohoo

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's finished downloading!  Yay


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 17, 2015)

FINALLY GOT IT!!! I won't be able to focus in school since I'm excited to play it


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 17, 2015)

How much longer of school you got? We should start at the same time and see who finishes first. I suck at zelda games

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I can't wait. I gawts to play because it gets crazy in this hooha.

Have fun at school


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 17, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How much longer of school you got? We should start at the same time and see who finishes first. I suck at zelda games
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I get back at 3:30 CST  have fun!


----------



## unravel (Feb 17, 2015)

I got the game Feb 14 and still at deku part (forgot the temple name) tbh forget the place because of school work >(


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 17, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I got the game Feb 14 and still at deku part (forgot the temple name) tbh forget the place because of school work >(



I get my priorities wrong. 

MM > School Work for GCSE's


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 17, 2015)

i'm in great bay waiting to do the temple there until i have time as i remember from playing it on the wii that it's time consuming/confusing :/


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

bruh wanna get this game but my mom just bought me another acnl and i dont think you can buy a newly released game for 15k tbt lmao


----------



## nard (Feb 17, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh wanna get this game but my mom just bought me another acnl and i dont think you can buy a newly released game for 15k tbt lmao



actually im p sure u can :^)


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 17, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh wanna get this game but my mom just bought me another acnl and i dont think you can buy a newly released game for 15k tbt lmao



I literally bought mine earlier for 15k tbt..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 17, 2015)

I got mine in the mail last night and I already got back my ocarina and I slowed down time. I'm going to advance further when I'm finally out of class


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 17, 2015)

Im on the last day and I only just finished going to the observatory..

How do I get out of town...?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 17, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im on the last day and I only just finished going to the observatory..
> 
> How do I get out of town...?



You need to get the ocarina back and than see the weird mask guy to get the song of healing so you can turn back to normal link. Once your normal link you can leave town and the guards let you leave.


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks! I didt realise I had to wait for te festival to end!

Im in the swamp now


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 17, 2015)

I would rather be playing MM right now but no i have math hw and the Great Bay Temple will take too long :/ i hate that temple so much. Still can't get over how pretty the game is overall compared to the N64 version they brought to the wii. I prefer the gamecube controller for whatever reason but the motion controls make using the key items like the bow/hookshot so fun


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2015)

Welp, I completed the Bomber's Notebook, obtained all Heart Pieces and Masks, and I rescued all the fairies. I guess now the only thing to do is fish as the Fierce Deity, lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been looking for that flower to get to the woodfall temple after learning the song from the monkey. Can anyone help? I can't find it at all

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I went outside to the boat xD stupid


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't believe I wasted 25 hours on this game, throughout my 4 day weekend.

Maaaaan,this game is amaaaaaziiiiinnnnnng.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got the piece of heart from the octopus shooting gallery, anyone else find it difficult? I was there for about 15 minutes straight xD


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2015)

Lita_Chan said:


> Just got the piece of heart from the octopus shooting gallery, anyone else find it difficult? I was there for about 15 minutes straight xD


I actually found those the easiest of the mini games
The hardest was the goron racing followed closely by the zora ring minigame

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Welp, I completed the Bomber's Notebook, obtained all Heart Pieces and Masks, and I rescued all the fairies. I guess now the only thing to do is fish as the Fierce Deity, lol.



do you get anything special by doing so?


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2015)

Cory said:


> I actually found those the easiest of the mini games
> The hardest was the goron racing followed closely by the zora ring minigame
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



That's for you to figure out <3 I haven't seen anyone else say anything about what you get from it, so i think I'm the only one.


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2015)

Flop said:


> That's for you to figure out <3 I haven't seen anyone else say anything about what you get from it, so i think I'm the only one.



oh good i thought it was for ****s and giggles


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

i think that was the cooliest thing ever.


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> i think that was the cooliest thing ever.


The entire game?  Hwat


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm picking up from OoT Master Quest and I had to guess the Scarecrows Song... LRLRLRLR... That took long


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 18, 2015)

Lita_Chan said:


> Just got the piece of heart from the octopus shooting gallery, anyone else find it difficult? I was there for about 15 minutes straight xD



I struggled so hard on that game in the N64/Gamecube version but this time it only took me three tries to get both prizes. I guess gyroscope aim is better even though I hate having to move my arms.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 18, 2015)

I really liked the goron race. It's fun to roll around, so the snowhead temple boss fight was rather enjoyable. The race wasn't as hard as I expected it to be from what I heard about it. I got first place on my first run. The hardest mini-game for me will always be fishing. I do not have the patience for that.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 18, 2015)

Soo I finished the woodfall dungeon and had like 5 minutes left before the third day and I was doing the butler shrine thing. I didn't have enough time so I played the song to the beginning of the first day and now I can't go there since the giant octorok is covering the hole to get in -,- is there a way to get in without completing the dungeon again?


----------



## Flop (Feb 19, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Soo I finished the woodfall dungeon and had like 5 minutes left before the third day and I was doing the butler shrine thing. I didn't have enough time so I played the song to the beginning of the first day and now I can't go there since the giant octorok is covering the hole to get in -,- is there a way to get in without completing the dungeon again?


Take the tour again/kill it with an arrow/warp to Woodfall and then complete the entire temple again/just kill the boss instead.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 19, 2015)

I haven't been on TBT in a few days so I haven't posted here yet, but I got the New 3DS XL and MM on release date! I'm kind of indifferent about the changes at the moment though. One thing I haven't seen anyone mention yet is the movement of the bank from West Clocktown to behind the Clock Tower. While it is more convenient, I feel like it made West Clocktown really empty and I'm not sure how I feel about it. Over all, the game seems a lot easier, but then again, that could be because I've beaten the game so many times before cx I am really loving the c-stick feature in this game though!


----------



## Flop (Feb 19, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I haven't been on TBT in a few days so I haven't posted here yet, but I got the New 3DS XL and MM on release date! I'm kind of indifferent about the changes at the moment though. One thing I haven't seen anyone mention yet is the movement of the bank from West Clocktown to behind the Clock Tower. While it is more convenient, I feel like it made West Clocktown really empty and I'm not sure how I feel about it. Over all, the game seems a lot easier, but then again, that could be because I've beaten the game so many times before cx I am really loving the c-stick feature in this game though!


I would agree with you if I wasn't so upset that you got IT.  D:


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2015)

i bought this on release but ive still not played it.
i usually hardcore play zelda games, and then when i get near the end i stop playing oops

hopefully taking forever to start lets me finish. from what ive seen it looks fun


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 19, 2015)

On my 2nd day of not playing Majora's Mask and it feels great :3

Ill have to start using the Sheikah stone more often.


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

done with life forgot to save after the great bay temple


----------



## abby534534 (Feb 19, 2015)

Is it just me, or does Target.com not have MM3DS listed? The game, not the console. I have target giftcard money and I want to buy the game from Target!


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

Just beat it again, **** gyorg


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ummmm so I just beat the for 1st temple and received the mask from the deku king but god dammit I had 20 seconds to spare and couldn't take the green fairies to the fairy queen. Does that mean that I need to start over or was her prize not important? >.<
Ughh I hope I don't have to start over in the temple to find all the stray fairies again. :_(


----------



## Flop (Feb 19, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ummmm so I just beat the for 1st temple and received the mask from the deku king but god dammit I had 20 seconds to spare and couldn't take the green fairies to the fairy queen. Does that mean that I need to start over or was her prize not important? >.<
> Ughh I hope I don't have to start over in the temple to find all the stray fairies again. :_(


You really nees to get the fairies from this Temple. The reward is a magic bar that is 2x as big.  And the fairies will be marked on your map, so it shouldn't be as hard to find them the second time.


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

but it only took me a day the second time around instead of 2 days


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 19, 2015)

Flop said:


> You really nees to get the fairies from this Temple. The reward is a magic bar that is 2x as big.  And the fairies will be marked on your map, so it shouldn't be as hard to find them the second time.



Oh damn I had a feeling I'd have to go back.. poop why must I be so slow in video games. >.<

At least tell me I don't have to fight that damn creepy boss again? Lmao


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh damn I had a feeling I'd have to go back.. poop why must I be so slow in video games. >.<
> 
> At least tell me I don't have to fight that damn creepy boss again? Lmao


i actually dont think you have to


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 19, 2015)

I went back in woodfall temple and found all 15 fairies (well 14 and had to use a walkthrough to find the 15th one) but I got my magic bar doubled and now I can take a break before moving on to the next temple.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 19, 2015)

When you travel back to the first day does your sword get reset if you forged it at the mountain village house thing? I have gold dust and not sure if it's worth it if it just resets to the old sword


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2015)

I completely forgot how ****ing annoying the minigames in this game were


----------



## Flop (Feb 19, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> When you travel back to the first day does your sword get reset if you forged it at the mountain village house thing? I have gold dust and not sure if it's worth it if it just resets to the old sword


If you forge it to the Razor Sword, yes, it will reset. If you forge it into the Gilded Sword, you will keep it.  However, you need to forge the Razor Sword on the first day and the Gilded Sword on the second day or you won't have time to forge it before the Moon comes down.


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I completely forgot how ****ing annoying the minigames in this game were



only the goron racing and the glitchy ass ring minigame are


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2015)

What's so bad about rings


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> What's so bad about rings



you have to be really precise with the rings that are half out of water or else zora link freaks out and you lose time


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 20, 2015)

Cory said:


> you have to be really precise with the rings that are half out of water or else zora link freaks out and you lose time



I just beat Snowhead, so I'm not quiiiite there yet, but is this a new problem?

I _loved_ the Zora racing game as a kid, I don't recall having any problems with it.


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I just beat Snowhead, so I'm not quiiiite there yet, but is this a new problem?
> 
> I _loved_ the Zora racing game as a kid, I don't recall having any problems with it.



idk probably


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 20, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I just beat Snowhead, so I'm not quiiiite there yet, but is this a new problem?
> 
> I _loved_ the Zora racing game as a kid, I don't recall having any problems with it.



I think it is. I never had any problems in the original, but in this version, it took me about five tires to get the bottle from the elder beaver because the rings were so problematic/glitchy.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 20, 2015)

i had to use chateau romani just to beat the beaver race. this is my only complaint about the zora swimming slower.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm going to be a noob and use a walkthrough for the Great Bay temple. I only found 1 key and I'm 6 hours from the third day xD


----------



## abby534534 (Feb 21, 2015)

Quick question: is anyone able to see Majora's Mask 3DS (the game) available online at Target? I want to order it from there, but it doesn't seem to exist on the website....

Also, if I managed to make it to a Target store, do you think it would be in stock?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 21, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Quick question: is anyone able to see Majora's Mask 3DS (the game) available online at Target? I want to order it from there, but it doesn't seem to exist on the website....
> 
> Also, if I managed to make it to a Target store, do you think it would be in stock?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Why not just buy it from the nintendo site?


----------



## abby534534 (Feb 21, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Why not just buy it from the nintendo site?



I got a target giftcard for my birthday with strict instructions to treat myself... and my budget is otherwise a little tight right now.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Quick question: is anyone able to see Majora's Mask 3DS (the game) available online at Target? I want to order it from there, but it doesn't seem to exist on the website....
> 
> Also, if I managed to make it to a Target store, do you think it would be in stock?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



207-02-1514

That's the DPCI (item number). It might not be on the site anymore weird. But you can call and ask if they have it.


----------



## Locket (Feb 22, 2015)

So, I got the game last night. Are we even supposed to get Majora's Mask? If so, how?


----------



## Locket (Feb 22, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> So, I got the game last night. Are we even supposed to get Majora's Mask? If so, how?



Still wondering...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 22, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Still wondering...


Do you mean the mask skull kid is wearing? If so i don't think so.


----------



## Locket (Feb 22, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Do you mean the mask skull kid is wearing? If so i don't think so.



Yes.


----------



## Flop (Feb 22, 2015)

No, you can't get Majora's Mask.  The closest you can get is the Fierce Deity's Mask.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> No, you can't get Majora's Mask.  The closest you can get is the Fierce Deity's Mask.


Which is pretty much god mode, as bosses go down really really fast with that.

Honestly I don't use it as much, but it's a great reward for collecting all the mask.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I completely forgot how ****ing annoying the minigames in this game were


Yeah, honestly after starting my 2nd playthrough of the game I forgot how annoying the Goron Racing game was.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2015)

I actually thought the Goron race was easier this time around. Only took one try to beat it, whereas on the N64 it usually took two or three.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 22, 2015)

Personally for me, I love some of the changes! Especially the Double Song of Time changes, how I could move forward to any upcoming hour I want! The Saving system is definitely more useful with the Owl Statues NOT being used as a quick save anymore, and instead I could just freely save and if I make a big mistake, shut it off and do it again. I find it easier to play than when I played the Virtual Console one on the Wii. The boss fights have changed but I still find them fun to play and re-battle from time to time, ESPECIALLY with Goht! 

I'm really happy with it since I get to continue the journey since I finished Ocarina of Time 3D, and I'm happy that they put it on the 3DS and not the Wii U, I mean I have a Wii U, and believe me, I love it, but why continue this sequel remake on a completely different console? I was hoping they would put it on 3DS, and I'm glad they did!


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2015)

so apparently you have to light all the torches in zora hall to complete the bombers guide. I didn't know talking to the kids triggered a rumored even and I accidentally talked to a kid so god bless him

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i agree, goht was fun


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 23, 2015)

I know right?


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 23, 2015)

*First time Majora's Mask player here! ^^v

I figured out the Song of Double Time and the Song of Inverted Time, yet there is one more space on that line in the Song Menu. Is there another similar song that isn't really "taught" to you that goes in that space? If so, what is it?*


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 23, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *First time Majora's Mask player here! ^^v
> 
> I figured out the Song of Double Time and the Song of Inverted Time, yet there is one more space on that line in the Song Menu. Is there another similar song that isn't really "taught" to you that goes in that space? If so, what is it?*



That's an optional song called the Scarecrow Song, and if you have played Ocarina of Time N64 or 3D, well then you know what it does, so it's not necessary to read all of this. In the shop next to the bomb shop in West Clock town (And MAYBE in another place as well, I don't remember), you can find a scarecrow. Take out your ocarina and just play 8 random notes of your choice, and try to remember them, but if you forget it, you can just go back in time since it resets. During the three day cycle, you can use this song, but only in specific areas, and these areas possess pieces of heart. You'll be able to tell if you can use it when you the Tatl go floating around a certain spot you have no way of reaching, so when you play the song while she's there, the dancing scarecrow will appear and you can grapple on to him (If you have the Hookshot, of course).


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 23, 2015)

Matt0106 said:


> That's an optional song called the Scarecrow Song, and if you have played Ocarina of Time N64 or 3D, well then you know what it does, so it's not necessary to read all of this. *In the shop next to the bomb shop in West Clock town* (And MAYBE in another place as well, I don't remember), you can find a scarecrow. Take out your ocarina and just play 8 random notes of your choice, and try to remember them, but if you forget it, you can just go back in time since it resets. During the three day cycle, you can use this song, but only in specific areas, and these areas possess pieces of heart. You'll be able to tell if you can use it when you the Tatl go floating around a certain spot you have no way of reaching, so when you play the song while she's there, the dancing scarecrow will appear and you can grapple on to him (If you have the Hookshot, of course).



He was still in the observatory for me last I checked. 
I just bought a red potion from there for the stone mask, and he's not the basic items shop for me, lol.

Just some input, in case he's elsewhere for other people/at other times? I dunno, I wasn't paying attention to the day/time.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> He was still in the observatory for me last I checked.
> I just bought a red potion from there for the stone mask, and he's not the basic items shop for me, lol.
> 
> Just some input, in case he's elsewhere for other people/at other times? I dunno, I wasn't paying attention to the day/time.



Oh yes! That's the other spot I remember him in! Because I knew he was the in Shop, but I also knew he was somewhere else as well. Well yeah, I've seen him at both spots, but yeah he might be at different spots at different times, Idk either.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 23, 2015)

Aghhh I just learned the inverted song of time just after I beat the game -,- It would've been so useful because every time I was in a temple and it was almost the end of the third day I had to go back to the first day and redo everything -,-


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 23, 2015)

Matt0106 said:


> Oh yes! That's the other spot I remember him in! Because I knew he was the in Shop, but I also knew he was somewhere else as well. Well yeah, I've seen him at both spots, but yeah he might be at different spots at different times, Idk either.



Oh! No, it was still day 1 when he was in the observatory. I remember!

I saw him there as Deku Link at the beginning, but I remember spending day 2 and 3 just sitting on the clock tower waiting for it to open. It takes too long.  And I had just reset the clock when I bought my potion to go straight off to get the stone mask, so at some point on Day 1 he was definitely in the observatory, lol.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Oh! No, it was still day 1 when he was in the observatory. I remember!
> 
> I saw him there as Deku Link at the beginning, but I remember spending day 2 and 3 just sitting on the clock tower waiting for it to open. It takes too long.  And I had just reset the clock when I bought my potion to go straight off to get the stone mask, so at some point on Day 1 he was definitely in the observatory, lol.



Ah ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aghhh I just learned the inverted song of time just after I beat the game -,- It would've been so useful because every time I was in a temple and it was almost the end of the third day I had to go back to the first day and redo everything -,-



Aw that sucks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, did anyone here beat the game and got all the heart pieces? If so, I have a question


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 24, 2015)

Could someone help me?



Spoiler: spoiler alert



I'm currently in the swamp area, south of clocktown.
I got aboard koume's boat, but now that I've arrived at the deku palace, I don't know how to get back.

Could anybody tell me how I could return to the main swamp area? There is no option to select koume's boat or anything


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 24, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Could someone help me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you go to the owl statue? You could return by playing the Song of Soaring. If not however (if you are even allowed to skip it), there should be lily pads leading to where you came from. With Deku Link, you could hop from one lily pad to the next until you reach your destination


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 24, 2015)

Matt0106 said:


> Did you go to the owl statue? You could return by playing the Song of Soaring. If not however (if you are even allowed to skip it), there should be lily pads leading to where you came from. With Deku Link, you could hop from one lily pad to the next until you reach your destination



OH I completely forgot about the owl! Yes I did go there 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 24, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> OH I completely forgot about the owl! Yes I did go there
> Thanks so much!!!



No problem! Glad I could help !


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 25, 2015)

Spoiler



Oh what the... I use to love play as Zora but, they changed the swimming. Now he it is just annoying and worthless in my eyes. I liked him better on N64


----------



## Flop (Feb 25, 2015)

Unpopular opinion:  People who whine about the Zora's swimming are simply too lazy to buy Chateau Romani and should just suck it up.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> Unpopular opinion:  People who whine about the Zora's swimming are simply too lazy to buy Chateau Romani and should just suck it up.



Actually, I totally forgot about that thing. It has been many years ago I beat this game. So, lazy? no.


----------



## Flop (Feb 25, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Actually, I totally forgot about that thing. It has been many years ago I beat this game. So, lazy? no.


I personally hated the old swimmimg because I literally hit EVERYTHING


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> I personally hated the old swimmimg because I literally hit EVERYTHING



hah,  just got it me now just because Im used too. But it dosen't really ruins anything. Deku is still the best for me. I just loved to fool around with him. Majoras is one the best Zelda games.


----------



## Flop (Feb 25, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> hah,  just got it me now just because Im used too. But it dosen't really ruins anything. Deku is still the best for me. I just loved to fool around with him. Majoras is one the best Zelda games.


I used to stock up on Chateau Romani and roll around Termina as Goron Link for hours, lol


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> I used to stock up on Chateau Romani and roll around Termina as Goron Link for hours, lol



Yeah, when you mention that thing. I remember doing the same. I just forgot about it. There is lots of things on Majoras mask that I totally forgot about. *bad memorie* ppft


----------



## trea (Feb 25, 2015)

The Zora dungeon on the moon took me soo long. Was it hard for anyone else? I guess I am just bad at perfectly timed dolphin jumps..


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 25, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aghhh I just learned the inverted song of time just after I beat the game -,- It would've been so useful because every time I was in a temple and it was almost the end of the third day I had to go back to the first day and redo everything -,-



I'm impressed that you beat it without the song.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 26, 2015)

Beat the game last night, and man, what a blast it was! I absolutely loved this remake! It was even better than I imagined it! I must say, the Goron and Zora Dungeons on the moon really pissed me off.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 26, 2015)

Currently about to fight odolwa right now!

Does anybody know if I can still go directly there and fight him after starting a new cycle?
Or do I need to re-do the whole dungeon again? :O


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop said:


> Unpopular opinion:  People who whine about the Zora's swimming are simply too lazy to buy Chateau Romani and should just suck it up.



Exactly.

Chateau Romani is the best item in this game.


----------



## Flop (Feb 27, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Currently about to fight odolwa right now!
> 
> Does anybody know if I can still go directly there and fight him after starting a new cycle?
> Or do I need to re-do the whole dungeon again? :O


Once you beat the boss, you can re-enter the dungeon on another cycle and beat it again whenever you want without having to worry about re-doing the dungeon.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 27, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Currently about to fight odolwa right now!
> 
> Does anybody know if I can still go directly there and fight him after starting a new cycle?
> Or do I need to re-do the whole dungeon again? :O



Go to the dungeon and once you enter, a voice will talk, then portal in front of you will and you can go to the room. *But! You can only do this after you beat him.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matt0106 said:


> Go to the dungeon and once you enter, a voice will talk, then portal in front of you will and you can go to the room. *But! You can only do this after you beat him.*



Oh wait, someone already responded. Never mind xD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 5, 2015)

I just beat the snowhead temple boss and returned the stray fairies. Now I gotta explore the ocean area whenever I have spare time. (I know I play slow as hell, but that's what happens when your finishing your senior year in virtual school) >.<


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I just beat the snowhead temple boss and returned the stray fairies.




I'm actually at the Snowhead Temple. Never completed MM before (played it but never even made it to the first temple) so it's entirely new for me.

I went through almost the whole temple with plenty of time left on the clock (32ish hours remaining) and 1 stray fairy to collect. This was on my second attempt at it (I went into it the first time with 2 days already gone by and ran out of time).

- I couldn't figure out for the life of me how to get the last fairy. I could see it right in front of me, I just couldn't work out how I was actually supposed to get it.
- I had the boss key and knew where the boss room was (I think) but couldn't figure out how to actually get over to the door at all. 


Needless to say, those 32 hours I had left ran out as I was trying to figure out how to get to the boss...I rage quit and haven't touched the game since.




I know that when I eventually see how to get that fairy and how to get to the door it's going to be something really obvious that I overlooked whilst I was over complicating things, which will just make me feel stupid for not seeing it...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm actually at the Snowhead Temple. Never completed MM before (played it but never even made it to the first temple) so it's entirely new for me.
> 
> I went through almost the whole temple with plenty of time left on the clock (32ish hours remaining) and 1 stray fairy to collect. This was on my second attempt at it (I went into it the first time with 2 days already gone by and ran out of time).
> 
> ...




Hey there! The only super hidden fairy (actually 2 of them) one of which you need to get to the top of the temple and use the deku scrub thing to fly down and there will be a hidden room while you slowly fall down and you have to use your secret glasses or whatever it's called to find it. 
The other fairy would be on top of a door inside a box and you need to throw a bomb to get it. If you already have both of those fairies I'm not sure which other fairy your looking for.

If you still can't beat the temple than I suggest you watch episode 17 and 18 of this walkthrough playlist. (It helped me extremely much).

Oh and before you get to the boss room you need to use your goron mask and punch the ice cyclinders down until they are all gone. This will create an entrance to get to the top of the temple. 

Anyways watch part 17 and it'll help you beat the temple. It's literally step by step. And part 18 is the boss which is really easy.. so you don't necessarily need it unless you have a hard time with the boss. And finally once you beat the temple and collect all steay fairies you need to make sure to return them to the fairy queen which is to the right of the snowhead entrance where the bridge is. When you beat the boss it teleports you back to the goron area forest. So you need to use song of soaring to get back to the snowhead area. Hope this helps. Good luck!

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D - 100% Walkthrough: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkR3RWLcKJUSGD8ubeWriOpFaZsWWPdog


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Hey there! The only super hidden fairy (actually 2 of them) one of which you need to get to the top of the temple and use the deku scrub thing to fly down and there will be a hidden room while you slowly fall down and you have to use your secret glasses or whatever it's called to find it.
> The other fairy would be on top of a door inside a box and you need to throw a bomb to get it. If you already have both of those fairies I'm not sure which other fairy your looking for.




Yea...I have both those fairy's -.-

I'll keep hold of the link though. I'm gonna try it one or two more times myself but the walkthrough will probably be useful :?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 6, 2015)

**** wrong thread xD


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 8, 2015)

Could anyone help me?

A while ago after I beat the first temple, I was trying to get the mask from the Deku King's Butler, or the scent mask.
I slipped up while going through the little maze challenge, and I ended up not getting the mask.

I travelled back in time without getting the mask, and now I can't seem to get it. Even though I go back and fight Odolwa and talk to the butler, he still won't let me play the game again.

Does anybody know what I can do?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 8, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Could anyone help me?
> 
> A while ago after I beat the first temple, I was trying to get the mask from the Deku King's Butler, or the scent mask.
> I slipped up while going through the little maze challenge, and I ended up not getting the mask.
> ...


Did you get the princess and talk to the king? Not sure if that'll work


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 8, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Did you get the princess and talk to the king? Not sure if that'll work



Everytime I go straight to beat Odolwa, the princess is never there at the post-boss room.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 8, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Everytime I go straight to beat Odolwa, the princess is never there at the post-boss room.


Hmmm not sure but I think you have to go through the part where you get the sonata of awakening. Are you doing this on the first day? I'm not sure if this'll work but if you have the bow I think you can shoot the giant octorok and see if that works


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 9, 2015)

this game isnt worth it i sold it back in a day


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 9, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hmmm not sure but I think you have to go through the part where you get the sonata of awakening. Are you doing this on the first day? I'm not sure if this'll work but if you have the bow I think you can shoot the giant octorok and see if that works



I talked to the monkey and the king, and it's gotten to the part where the king was about to "punish" the monkey.
Then I went to the temple and beat Odolwa, but the princess still isn't there....


----------



## Cory (Mar 9, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> this game isnt worth it i sold it back in a day


wow you are so cool


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 9, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> I talked to the monkey and the king, and it's gotten to the part where the king was about to "punish" the monkey.
> Then I went to the temple and beat Odolwa, but the princess still isn't there....



I'm out of ideas. Let me speed run through that and find out

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Everytime I go straight to beat Odolwa, the princess is never there at the post-boss room.



Hmm when i finished beating Odolwa I just had to slash the vines into the tree jail and she was there


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 9, 2015)

Okay! Thanks so much! I finally got the mask!!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't see what people hate so much about the Great Bay Temple (unless it's easier in this one than in the original) 

The only problems I had with it were finding one of the stray fairies and beating the boss.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea...I have both those fairy's -.-
> 
> I'll keep hold of the link though. I'm gonna try it one or two more times myself but the walkthrough will probably be useful :?



You say you see it right in front of you but can't get it? Which room is it in? I might be able to help


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm actually at the Snowhead Temple. Never completed MM before (played it but never even made it to the first temple) so it's entirely new for me.
> 
> I went through almost the whole temple with plenty of time left on the clock (32ish hours remaining) and 1 stray fairy to collect. This was on my second attempt at it (I went into it the first time with 2 days already gone by and ran out of time).
> 
> ...



If you could see it in front of you does that mean it as in a bubble? If that's the case, I think you can pop the bubble with an arrow and then put on the great fairy's mask to lure the fairy to you.


----------

